# bottle cleaning equipment



## iambob32 (Jun 2, 2004)

I am new to digging. My main interest is medicine bottles. How do I find cleanign equipment such as brushes, etc?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi iambob32 and welcome to the forum !
 Russ Butler has a wide selection of brushes for all your cleaning needs. 
 15 PIECE BOTTLE CLEANING BRUSH ASSORTMENT. Includes seven nylon and eight hog bristle brushes in different sizes and shapes which should satisfy most cleaning needs. $25.00 includes priority mail shipping. SATISFACTION GUARANTEED. RUSS BUTLER, P.O. Box 264 Havana, FL 32333. email: oldglass99@yahoo.com


----------



## iambob32 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I emailed him and hope to hear back soon


 Bottle Bob
 a/k/a iambob32


----------

